# Penn 975 topless for surf casting, and origin of Abu 7000i CT C3 mag?



## Katy Deacon (Sep 19, 2009)

First post from a new guy. Thanks to so many for all the helpful info I've seen on so many threads. I'm not a complete newbie to the surf, I'd probably describe myself as a journeyman. I fish the surf south of Houston, TX, cast-netting mullet and fishing them live or cut on a 10 ft bass pro surf rod and a converted Mag 10 (levelwind removed). I'm bait fishing for anything that will bite, but in my dreams I'm hooking reds. I also throw spoons and plugs on baitcasting rods with old Penn Levelmatic reels.

Obviously my reels are out of date, but I can maintain them well enough and they work. However I'm looking to upgrade from my Mag 10 and I'd like to stick with American made. I'm considering Avet (specifically the mag controlled SX) and Penn (and I've seen the threads about which Penn models are still American-made, thanks guys). I've seen a lot of very helpful info on the Penn 525 mag on this board, but I've not seen much on the 975 international non-levelwind model; sorry if all the info is there and I've just overlooked it. I realize that the 975 topless is more expensive and does not offer magnetic casting control. Could anyone offer thoughts on its fitness in the surf?

Were I to look overseas for a reel, I do like the new topless Abu 7000i CT C3 mag hs, particularly the chrome version I saw in photographs on this board. I've seen some posts on which Abus are made in Sweden or China, but I don't know the answer for this reel in particular. Perhaps some Abu fans would give me the answer.

Thanks again to so many for sharing their thoughts and experiences, maybe someday I'll know enough to return the favor.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the 975 would make a fine reel for the surf... wish I had one,only have level wind models in 975 and 955...


----------



## Katy Deacon (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like it's unanimous.

Thanks Rockfish1, I really appreciate you taking the time to post a response. I'll move the 975 up on my list; I'll just have to decide between it and an Avet SX.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think if I had to choose 1 surf reel it would be Penn 525 mag. I have owned the 975 and the avet with the mag. I got rid of the 975. Don't get me wrong it is a good reel.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Katy Deacon said:


> I realize that the 975 topless is more expensive and does not offer magnetic casting control.


Why don't you look at the Penn Torque 100 - it's got a star drag rather than lever drag but has magnetic braking.


----------



## Katy Deacon (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks jebson38 and snowy, I appreciate the input from both of you.

I saw somewhere on this site or a similar one that the 525 mag will be changed in the next year or so to offshore production, and a newer version (I suppose still US made) will be added to the line. That has me thinking about getting a 525 now.

Regarding the Torq 100, my comprehension is that they are very fine reels, but heavier, and intended more for boat use than surf casting. But I've read some good reviews about their casting performance. I also struggle with the price tag. If I were gearing up for boat trips I think the Torq would be my choice, and I'm sure I'll think of an excuse to buy one sometime.......

For now I've kind of settled on either the topless 975 or the magged Avet, and price makes me lean toward the Avet. But as with the Torq, I'll probably have the 975 also before long.

My plan is to put it on a Lami 10 ft rod. I don't recall which two Lami models I liked, but one was a (relatively) inexpensive $150 or so and the other about twice that much.

Thanks again guys for the input.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

525 a good reel, but love my Avets.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*The choices are endlest*

The 1st conventionals out of the box are the 525's and Saltists. Then I have the confidence to bring out the custom Abu's. Used to be done by Bill's Reels but I can;t find him, Have his phone # but that would be rude. He sure did nice work, had 3 I wanted him to look at. Need reel maintenance spot. Thanks


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Katy Deacon said:


> For now I've kind of settled on either the topless 975 or the magged Avet, and price makes me lean toward the Avet.


You won't go wrong with the Avet Katy. I have the Avet SC MC 6/4 - you don't really need the twin gear version though. From the shore the 5.3 will do you fine and save you a fair bit of cash. I only threw the Torque into the mix in case you preferred a Penn reel with magnetic brakes.

Also I might be wrong but I don't think that 525 production is returning to the States. I think it's the new models that are being built in China.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Katy Deacon said:


> My plan is to put it on a Lami 10 ft rod. I don't recall which two Lami models I liked, but one was a (relatively) inexpensive $150 or so and the other about twice that much.


The cheaper rod sounds like a Surf King. If it is bear in mind that it's not really a Lamiglas rod - it's made in China for Lamiglas with cheaper components with a Lamiglas sticker on it. I have no personal experience of the Surf King and will never do as I won't ever be buying one but I do know there's been mixed reaction to these rods and a number of reports of them breaking. There are probably better choices out there for the money. Rather than get the Surf King why don't you just save the money and stick to your Bass Pro rod for the time being and get yourself something like a Lamiglas Surf & Jetty later on.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Fellow Anglers,

I must jump in on this topic. I own a PENN 975CS, the two latest 6500 ct magged English reels, an Avet, Calcutta 400s, the original Daiwa Millionaire 7ht, 7ht Turbo, Salitist, Slosh and maybe others. After fishing in Assateague over the weekend, I cast the new Daiwa Millionaire 7ht Mag, and by far there isn't anything out there that come close to this reel. My buddy had it set on 3 1/3 and I damn near spooled the thing. It was spooled with Suffix Seige 17 pound test. The only problem is that you can only purchase it in Europe (England). So if you want to bomb some bait a long way, then this is the reel to purchase.

Brian:fishing:


----------



## Katy Deacon (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Snowy for the input on the Lami rods, those are in fact the two Lami lines I had in mind. I knew there was an unpleasant surprise buried somewhere in that price difference, but I have not had the time to identify it through research. You just made my decision for me.

Blacksand I wish I could cast well enough to nearly spool a reel! I don't think I could achieve that with any of the reels in question, but maybe someday I'll have that technique. Thanks for your input also.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

blacksand said:


> Fellow Anglers,
> 
> I must jump in on this topic. I own a PENN 975CS, the two latest 6500 ct magged English reels, an Avet, Calcutta 400s, the original Daiwa Millionaire 7ht, 7ht Turbo, Salitist, Slosh and maybe others. After fishing in Assateague over the weekend, I cast the new Daiwa Millionaire 7ht Mag, and by far there isn't anything out there that come close to this reel. My buddy had it set on 3 1/3 and I damn near spooled the thing. It was spooled with Suffix Seige 17 pound test. The only problem is that you can only purchase it in Europe (England). So if you want to bomb some bait a long way, then this is the reel to purchase.
> 
> Brian:fishing:


Blacksand..Red Drum Tackle is now carrying the Daiwa 7ht Turbo Mag. Blue and Gold with the Knobby mag on the side. The price is $279.99. I had to upgrade the drag.

I would classify it my best throw reel but not my best surf fishing reel. I would say if you are buying one surf casting reel you need to buy the best all around. 

The 525 mag in my opinion is the best. Throws great, has a clicker, decent drag, and decent line capacity.

Avet SX with Mag or MC 2nd best. Throw okay. The MC reels are over magged and tough to get great distances. The clicker is okay. The drag is the best part of this reel besides built like a tank. The clicker could use some work because it sounds like a hummingbird.

3rd best would be a daiwa saltist 30H. Throws okay, I backlash this reel more than any of my magged reel. Super fast retreive, good line capacity, decent drag that can be updated and reel is built like a tank. I just had someone knobby mag mine and I upgraded the powerhandle on mine so this is probably my go to reel now.

4th best would be any magged abu. Throws great, not much drag even after changing to carbon washers, no line capacity, and the newer Abus made in China/Taiwan/Malaysia leave alot to be desired from the previous Abus. Some have clickers and some dont.

I would classify the Daiwa 7ht Mag has my 5th best reel. It is my best throwing reel but does not have much drag, no clicker, decent line capacity. The powerhandle leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion. I upgraded mine to a slosh handle and like it better. However if I had 3 rods fishing Cape Point in Buxton I would fish the following set ups.

Fusion Mag-525 Mag- Go to combo
Fusion Mag-Saltist 30h for spiking and back up
CTS 8-12 oz-Daiwa 7ht for a light combo if I need to get it out there to reach fish.

These are just my opinions on surf fishing reels that I have owned and fished over the last few years.

I got rit of my 975 after a few months because I could not throw it far and I did not like how slow the retreive was


----------



## Katy Deacon (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow Jebson38, thanks for that follow up. I especially appreciate you ranking the reels on drag, clicker, etc, rather than just casting. You make a pretty powerful case for the 525, and of course I can see on so many threads that it's a mainstay, not to mention it's less costly.

You fellows aren't making it easy for me to make up my mind! I guess I'll just have to buy them all.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*975cs*

It is a great surf fishing reel. My 975 cs will cast very well but will blow a lot of reels out of the water for catching a big drum or cobia in the surf. That is where the low gears shine. The only reel I like better is the tried and true 7500 with a drag up grade. One big plus the 975 has is you can dunk it and chunk it. It is a tank and a fine reel I have caught a lot of fish on mine and I have known some fine surf fisherman that like it. It is very stable and easy to change from 2 to 4 brakes in a hard head wind. I have mine on a 1448 Loomis and it is one of the few combos I have that I would not sell. I caught a striper on that combo that was almost 50 lbs at Oregan Inlet on my first cast one morning.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Like Gomer Pyle says,"Suprise! Suprise! Suprise!" 
I had my Ambassadeur 8600 crash three years ago after twenty-five years, and tried alot of reels. I have one of the older large Tica reels, I think it was called Gemini or some such. An asian reel for sure, but reasonably well made.Dr.Wright gave me one for Christmas and my wife gave me another. Anyway, they had levelwinds,which I removed. I magged them with fixed mags. Now with the spool tensioner all the way off, I cast 20lb test Sufix mono and eight and bait without thumbing or backlash in a variety of casting styles. Both reels are on old heavers, which I built in my mispent youth.
Don't get me wrong: they are NOT 8600s, but they are free,easy to work on, and very effective. Maybe YOU should look through your old reels and see what could be "adjusted" into something good?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Reels*

You might walk up to the end of L.I.P. this weekend and bomb one out there and next thing you know everyone will be looking for a magged Tica. Who knows.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

blacksand said:


> Fellow Anglers,
> 
> I must jump in on this topic. I own a PENN 975CS, the two latest 6500 ct magged English reels, an Avet, Calcutta 400s, the original Daiwa Millionaire 7ht, 7ht Turbo, Salitist, Slosh and maybe others. After fishing in Assateague over the weekend, I cast the new Daiwa Millionaire 7ht Mag, and by far there isn't anything out there that come close to this reel. My buddy had it set on 3 1/3 and I damn near spooled the thing. It was spooled with Suffix Seige 17 pound test. The only problem is that you can only purchase it in Europe (England). So if you want to bomb some bait a long way, then this is the reel to purchase.
> 
> Brian:fishing:


the millionaire 7HT is being brought to the states by daiwa sometime in late 2009, early 2010...daiwa rep was just in last week...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

ASK4Fish said:


> the millionaire 7HT is being brought to the states by daiwa sometime in late 2009, early 2010...daiwa rep was just in last week...


Already here...Call Red Drum Tackle in Buxton


----------

